# Snowfall amount?



## bobr1970 (Dec 1, 2004)

Hey anyone know where i can find snow fall amounts for Fairfield County, Connecticut? Thanks


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

NOAA.gov but it's listed by major city and you can do it for previous years


----------



## bobr1970 (Dec 1, 2004)

Thanks just checked it out and seem to find snow amounts?


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

http://www.nws.noaa.gov/view/states.php


----------



## bobr1970 (Dec 1, 2004)

Thanks ajslands, i need something a little more specific to local towns and cities, any other options?


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Like in the past day, month week year?


----------



## bobr1970 (Dec 1, 2004)

And like Shelton,Monroe,Failfield...all the diff towns around.


----------

